# proyecto de carro movido por luz



## aduntoridas (Mar 15, 2008)

chicos no se vayan a molestar por si el tema no es de mucha importancia 
pero me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes han llegado a hacer un carrito movido por luz normal 
sin panel pues saldria costoso
es que tengo un proyecto para la universidad y me dijeron que por que no hacia algo como esto 
y pues yo tengo idea de hacerlo con un fotodiodo pero no se sea buena idea 
puesto que recibiria mucha luz y de cualquier parte 
la idea es que en la direction que le ponga la luz el se dirija 

muchas gracias por su colaboracion 
PD: en lo posible que no sea con muchos transistores pues es un proyecto de 2do semestre de electronica 
y no hemos visto esto todavia
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Me parece que andas confundido, de un fotodiodo puedes sacar unos pW de potencia lo que no te alcanza para NADA

O recurres a unos paneles solares o a una bateria, o mejor, ambas cosas


----------



## aduntoridas (Mar 15, 2008)

no no 
solo es pera dirigirlo 
no para ponerlo andar 
en cuanto a lo demas el tiene bateria


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Busca en el foro "seguidor de linea"


----------



## mabauti (Mar 15, 2008)

quiza esto te sirva : http://roble.cnice.mecd.es/~jsaa0039/cucabot/


----------



## pepechip (Mar 15, 2008)

hola 
Para el sistema de direccion puedes utilizar este esquema. 
Este circuito se utiliza para que los paneles solares se orienten automaticamente hacia el sol.

Las LDR las tienes que poner formando un angulo, puedes probar a 45º


----------



## aduntoridas (Mar 16, 2008)

quiero darles mis mas sinceros
agradecimientos 
pues me han dado bastantes soluciones 
de verdad que vale la pena este foro 
gracias chicos


----------

